# Jotul won't light



## Landtrawler2@40 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have been using the stove (direct vent) all winter. Wife realized it was cool in the room. Checked the stove and the pilot is lit, but the main burner will not light. Just stopped working. I tested Mv and it is 506 and 243 with valve on. I had a thermostat but changed to a newer one but no luck. Tapped on the valve with a plastic handle screwdriver but did not light.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 11, 2013)

Try jumping the TH & TH-TP terminals on the valve. That will eliminate any external switches (T-Stat, Remote). There is also a switch on the rear of the stove. what position is THAT in? Worst case scenario, shut everything down, pull the burner & remove the burner orifice (1/2" or 13mm)...Stick a Q-Tip in the tube behind the orifice & swirl it around...See if there's a spider nest back there.The fact that you're getting a Millivolt drop, indicates that the electro-magnets that allow gas to flow to the burner are being charged.  That tells me that it's a gas flow problem...HTH


----------

